

9 most popular Q&A about backups - repor
https://bitcalm.com/blog/3-2-1-backup-rule-2/?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=h.3212.14

======
valentinsav
How often do you suggest to run a backup ?

~~~
repor
Depends from project needs =)

